# They're Coming - Deadly Decoys



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tracy Northup has finalized his new decoys and they're coming this summer for the fall. Pretty amazing looking decoys!

http://www.deadlydecoys.com


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Any word on the prices?


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Them look awesome, I wonder what a price would be though, if I had to guess, it would be some where around 60/dozen. Is there something just like a NW support in them to hold there shape?
Adam


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Adam, now I'm just guessing, but one of the pic there looks to be a support running horizontal from the stake.

I like the Blues coloration


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

They look a hell of alot better then the sillousocks  !!! Tracy did a great job designing those deeks!!! :beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

As someone very dear to Buffalo Bob would say.......

DAAAAAAAAAAANG! :lol:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

I sewed some with bigger openings on them like that and found they moved less than the ones with small openings, don't know why, just observed it. Made them look stupid too. I do like the paint on them though, especially the blues, kinda looks like they overpainted the snows though.


----------



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree. The design and concept looks great. I love the blues. But I think that snows have way too much wing design. There is another guy that is making some pretty good decoys. I like his snows better but Tracy's blues better. This other guy also does 2 styles of juvies. Go to www.photosock.com and check the other ones out.

Pete


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

The blues look outstanding.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Those are some realistic blues....WOW! But I agree the snows look a little funny....maybe it is the pictures. But the Blues...... :thumb:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

look pretty good but I take it that he's just trying to keep up with www.prairiewinddecoys.com I would think his prices would have to be similar to theirs.

Alex


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

IMO they are better than what JJ has to offer for now. It looks like a 4 colour process on the blues and he has added a bit of grey to the adult snow shoulders.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I would also have to agree that they look better than what JJ has out. Those blues just look outstanding, but im sure they will come with a slightly hefty price as well


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think the photosocks look the best. Plus, I think the fiberglass stakes will be better than stainless steel. 8)


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

PJ said:


> I think the fiberglass stakes will be better than stainless steel. 8)


 :down: I will be the first to disagree!


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

they look good,i bet they're going to be expensive.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Travery I have not used the fiber glass stakes myself yet, but I have heard good things about them.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Fiberglass suck, from what i have experienced anyway. They suck to put into frozen ground where as steel you can still penetrate and they are to light for there own good. I have had them ripped out of the ground by 30+ mph winds. They just dont do it for me.

Tracy did a great job on these decoys guys. They are the cats meow. :beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

PJ said:


> Travery I have not used the fiber glass stakes myself yet, but I have heard good things about them.


I would compare them with wood stakes. Just a little more expensive!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Travery, you getting ready to kill some snows yet?? We got 72 this weekend :beer: Decoyed great


----------

